# TaeKwonDo anyone?



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

My wife and I just got in from our TaeKwonDo class and I was just wondering if there are any other martial artists on the forum?

Il Kyuk!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

My daughter and I are in Karate. My 5 year old will be starting soon, I think.

My wife is a brown belt in Judo.


----------



## bpimm (Jun 12, 2006)

Somewhere in my distant past was the study of Kenpo. It was a lot of fun and a little pain. but as time moves on things change. I went from jumpkicking 8' door headers to now I can kick a doorknob without hurting myself.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I took karate when I was a young teenager. I got my black belt in middleschool, but I don't really know if the place made it easier than others to get higer belts. I did to it for a long time though to get that far. I haven't done any of it in over 12 or more years.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

I've been Keichu Ryu student since about 1992 ... although I'm not all that active these days

for those of you interested.... Keichu Ryu is a style of Karate very firmly rooted in Shotokan

Keichu Do - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Aquadise (Jul 26, 2006)

I love my Taekwondo classes! I was a Brown belt in taekwondo a year ago, I stop now because I havent had the time for it anymore. Taekwondo is a great workout, it increase your stamina, flexibility and reflexes. It is fun in the process so you won't be bored excercising! I enjoy sparring with other classmates the most, be aware to keep calm or your aggresiveness will own you. It must hurts with all those stretching excercises! I was expected to do a split in 3 months. OUCH!  Happy kicking!


----------



## Fisher of Men (Oct 19, 2004)

AQUA 

I HATE STRETCHING.

Ha! I don't mind kicking, getting kicked, etc... but stretching kills! I just started a couple of months ago... first belt test is coming up in November, but my wife and I both really enjoy it.

Anyone else?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I did Karate up until I was about 12 or so. Had my honorary black belt (had to have it x amount of days without missing practice) when I suffered a knee injury due to football. Never went back as the place closed a few weeks later. Classes were held in the basement of a local shop and the owner sold the building. It was fun though. I'm looking into maybe going to Brazilian Jujitsu classes next summer.

Stretching was the worst part for me as well. Never really liked it, I'm not a very limber person. It was cool going up against adults twice my age in sparring. My buddy, received the same rank as I did, won a tournament or two. I never got to attend any due to other sports.


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

6 years of taekwondo here. I had to stop once I started grad school and hadn't had time to get back into it since I graduated last december. What association are you with? I was in the ATA (American Taekwondo Association). Stretching is very important you don't want to get hurt, but I agree when you are first starting it is tough. Keep stretching and your kicks will become stronger, higher, and faster. I think it's a great sport for kids as well, I started in high school and my grades and confidence improved as I progressed through the belts.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I was in a TaeKwonDo class many many years ago, never got past the first belt. I chicken out and never toke the tests.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> I'm looking into maybe going to Brazilian Jujitsu classes next summer.


Watching Royce Gracie definitely shows the skill and effectiveness of this form of martial arts.


----------

